# Tell Us About Your System



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Tell us about your home theater/DBS setup. I am always curious to know what type of equipment people have. Also, you can boast a little 

Here is my system:

Mitsubishi 18" dish
Spaun 2X6 multi-switch
RCA DWD490RE Ultimatetv receiver w/120 GB upgrade
RCA DWD490RE Ultimatetv receiver w/80 GB upgrade
RCA DWD490RE Ultimatetv receiver (stock)
Ultimatetv wireless keyboard
RCA DRD420 standard receiver
Toshiba 32" flat-screen tv
Toshiba 24" flat-screen tv
JVC 19" TV/VCR combo
Magnavox 13" tv
Samsung VCR/DVD combo
JVC DVD player

saving for Bose wireless 3-speaker surround system as my next purchase.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Video Sources
- Cox Cable on 6 TVs 70 Channels
- Dish Network AEP + Locals X4 TVs

PVRs 
- 2 508s, 1 SA Tivo on Cable

UHF Modulators 
- Chan 89 = 1 508
- Chan 117 = ABC Switch
A=SA Tivo
B=Downstairs 508
C=Upstairs 1000
- Chan 125 = Garage 2700

Master Bedroom
60" Hitachi Big Screen w/1000 on Video 1

Boys Bedroom
27" Sony Wega

Girls Room
19" RCA

Garage 
25" RCA

Laundry Room
10" Panasonic

Kitchen
PC w/TV Tuner

Living Room
53" Sony
Sony DTS Receiver
Bose Remote Rears
Harmon Karden Sub
JBL Center
Pioneer Mains
508 w/Dolby Digital connected to Sony Receiver

Too many TVs
Too much money
I'll keep it all until the wife decides it's too much.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

"Home Theater" (Yeah, right..... my Den)

Sony KP57-WV600 57" Rear Projection HD Ready TV

E* 721 Receiver

Integra 9.1 Receiver (135 W per channel..... 5 Video Inputs, 5 Audio Inputs, Dolby Surround Ex, DTS ES Discrete, etc., 3 High Def Video Signals all switchable from receiver)

2 Polk Floor Standing Front Loudspeakers (Forget the model #'s), Two Polk RT400 Side Surrounds, Two Polk RT600 Rear Surrounds, One Polk CS400 Center Channel, One JBL Active Subwoofer (forget the model #),

Onkyo TX696 Receiver (For Backyard/Pool Listening tied into nonamplified output of Integra 9.1 to Two Infinity Outrigger Indoor/Outdoor Speakers on Rear side of house)

Sony HiFi VCR

Pioneer DVL-919 Combination Laserdisc/DVD Player (Dolby Digital AC-3 Out on Laserdiscs , DTS (both Laser and DVD) + Dolby Digital on DVDs.

Pioneer CD Changer (6 Disc Magazine)

XM Radio Home Kit (Receiver bounces between my car and here)

Sony Dual Cassette Deck (Blow the dust off it occasionally, hardly used anymore)

XBox Console with High Definition Cables hooked into the Integra 9.1

Nintendo GameCube.

Phillips Pronto Remote.

My Bedroom:

Sony Wega 20" TV
Sony HiFi VCR
Toshiba SD-3109 DVD Player
E* Dishplayer

Also: Gateway 700XL Computer with 19" CRT and DVD/CD Burner, 5.1 Surround with 5 Boston Acoustics Speakers and a subwoofer (Tron 2.0 ROCKS on this by the way), Radeon 9800 Video Card, SoundBlaster Audigy 2, 3.2GHz P4 Multithreading Processor, 1 Gig+ Ram, 250 GB Hard Drive, Digital Universal Media Reader (Sony Mem Stick, etc.) 

My son's room:

Sony 19" TV (Circa 1992)
E* Dishplayer
JVC Combination DVD/VCR
Sega Genesis


Coming Soon:

1. E* 921 Receiver

2. DVD Recorder with Progressive output (waiting for a good one to drop below $500 that also has DVD Audio and/or SACD)


----------



## Richssat (Jul 2, 2002)

Geez, where do I start.

Living room:

57in Magnavox RPTV
Sony Sat-W60 (ultimate tv)
Sony ES A/V receiver 
Sony 5 Disc CD changer
Sony Hi Fi VCR
Sony Dual Cassette deck
Channel Vision 2 channel agile modulator (channel 26 and 30 for ultimate tv and dvd player) RCA sat receiver combined into modulated feed on Channel 4. (accessable to any tv in the house.
XtraLink ir repeater with dinky links on DVD, Ultimatetv and RCA sat receiver. 
Boston Acoustics 5.1 speaker system
Generic DVD Player
RCA DRD480re (Directv)
Echostar 4900 (dishnet)
Sony Wireless keyboard
Theater Master remote

Master Bedroom:
Sony 25in tv (older XBR)
Hughes Gaebo-a 
Sony bookshelf stereo w/5 disc cd changer
Sony PS2 w/network adaptor
XtraLink IR receiver

PC#1: 1.5 gig, 512 megs of ram P4 running Windows XP pro, CD burner, DVD/cd rom drive, Boston Acoustics Media theater speakers, Wintv tv tuner/video capture card. 19in flatscreen monitor. Cannon printer/scanner/fax thingy. Siemans 2 line cordless phone system. 

PC#2 2.4 gig P4, 1 gig ram, windows XP pro, CD burner, Altech Lansing 5.1 system.

Bedroom 2:
Phillips 19in tv
Sony B-60 satellite receiver
XtraLink IR receiver

Kitchen:
13in TV (older then dirt)
Sony B-60 receiver
Xtralink IR receiver

Garage:
19in Mitsubishi TV
XtraLink 
Whatever semi broken components I am playing with.

Structured wiring panel:
5x8 JVI powered Multiswitch
DSL Modem
4 Port router
2 runs of coax 2 Cat 5e to bedrooms, kitchen, garage, dining room. Main TV location has 6 runs of coax 3 Cat5e

Dish: Channel Master 18x24 with 4LNBs 2for D* 2for E*, worthless Terk clip on antenna.

Misc: Uniden Bear Tracker Scanner, attic mounted bowtie antenna.

Coming soon.... FTA sat system with motorized 1meter dish and PC#3 for garage.

Yikes I got a lot of crap!!!!

Best part is 90% of this stuff is scrounged from customers upgrading or replacing equipment. 

Rich


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

Well, there's a lot of audio and video equipment in the house(there must be like 7 or 8 tvs in the house for example), but technically most of it's my parents or siblings, so I'll just talk about my equipment in my bedroom for now.
I've got a Sony KV-20V80(which was one of the few ntsc bedroom tvs back in 1998 with over 500 lines of horizontal resolution and an S-video input back when I got it in the summer of 98).
I've got a Sony DVP-NS315B dvd player.
I've got an old Toshiba 4 head mono VHS component width vcr, and a newer Magnavox 4 head hifi VHS vcr.
I've got an old Atari 7800 in my bedroom.
I've got an Echostar 3900 Satellite Reciever.
I've got a Marantz Stereo Reciever and a pair of bookshelf speakers.
I've got an HP Pavalion 6535 puter with a Broadband wireless 80211b newwork interface..
I used to have a Sony Webtv Plus, but I sold that months ago.
Ofcourse there's a bunch of entertainment furnuture to house this stuff. 
Here are a few pics of some of the stuff.
BTW, the pics may not work if fuji has an anti-hotlinking engine, so you may have to copy and paste the url to see the pics.
UPDATE, since copying and pasting may be too much work, I've decided to also include several attachments at the bottom of the post to make it easier to view the pics, all you have to do is to click on the thumbnails at the bottom of my post to view the large pic of each thumbnail.

Here's a pic of the Sony KV-20V80
http://www.fujifilm.com.sg/storage/...c39d8b9f53fc6f/Sony_KV20V80_CROPPED_FIXED.jpg
for copying and pasting: fujifilm.com.sg/storage/photos/gigantor/HOME/9bab3719a4c788b25cc39d8b9f53fc6f/Sony_KV20V80_CROPPED_FIXED.jpg

Here's a super high resolution pic of the same tv.
KV-20V80 High Rez Pic
http://www.fujifilm.com.sg/storage/photos/gigantor/HOME/9bab3719a4c788b25cc39d8b9f53fc6f/TEST1.jpg
for copying and pasting: fujifilm.com.sg/storage/photos/gigantor/HOME/9bab3719a4c788b25cc39d8b9f53fc6f/TEST1.jpg

Here's a pic of the Webtv Plus I used to have, and the Echostar 3900 and Magnavox Hifi VHS Vcr I still have.
Webtv, Sat, and Magnavox VCR
http://www.fujifilm.com.sg/storage/...719a4c788b25cc39d8b9f53fc6f/VCR_DBS_WEBTV.jpg
for copying and pasting: fujifilm.com.sg/storage/photos/gigantor/HOME/9bab3719a4c788b25cc39d8b9f53fc6f/VCR_DBS_WEBTV.jpg

Here's a pic of my dvd player and old component width mono vcr.
DVD Player and Toshiba VCR
http://www.fujifilm.com.sg/storage/...c39d8b9f53fc6f/DVD_Player_and_Toshiba_VCR.jpg
for copying and pasting: fujifilm.com.sg/storage/photos/gigantor/HOME/9bab3719a4c788b25cc39d8b9f53fc6f/DVD_Player_and_Toshiba_VCR.jpg

Here's a pic of my Marantz Stereo Reciver(it's not a surround sound reciver, but at least it has a remote a digital tuner so it's not a total antique).
Marantz Stereo Reciever
http://www.fujifilm.com.sg/storage/...a4c788b25cc39d8b9f53fc6f/Marantz_Reciever.jpg
for copying and pasting: fujifilm.com.sg/storage/photos/gigantor/HOME/9bab3719a4c788b25cc39d8b9f53fc6f/Marantz_Reciever.jpg

All the previous pics were only of stuff in my bedroom.

Here are a couple of pics of different tvs in different rooms through the house, there are like 4 or 5 more, but I don't have the time to take pics of all of them.

http://www.fujifilm.com.sg/storage/...8cce351247314e86c891f80/TV7_CROPPED_FIXED.jpg
for copying and pasting:

fujifilm.com.sg/storage/photos/gigantor/HOME/02da185308cce351247314e86c891f80/TV7_CROPPED_FIXED.jpg

http://www.fujifilm.com.sg/storage/...beef79a082a35/Small_Toshiba_Cropped_Fixed.jpg
for copying and pasting:

fujifilm.com.sg/storage/photos/gigantor/HOME/14e58ff4595b62a9c30beef79a082a35/Small_Toshiba_Cropped_Fixed.jpg

Needless to say that when you all up all that stuff, a queen sized bed, a chair for the puter, and a recliner for tv viewing, there isn't a whole lot of room left in my bedroom since my bedroom isn't even the master bedroom.



Karl Foster said:


> Tell us about your home theater/DBS setup. I am always curious to know what type of equipment people have. Also, you can boast a little
> 
> Here is my system:
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Living room:
Surround System: 
Harman Kardon AVR7200 7.1 Surround receiver
JBL 4430 Studio Monitor Front L/R
RBH Center
Monitor Audio Studio 6 Rear Surround Speakers
Video Sources:
Dish 508 Satellite
Dish D-VHS (not currently in use)
Toshiba DVD player (ancient)
Toshiba 35" Television (ancient) saving up for an HDTV ceiling mounted front projector/screen
Audio Sources:
Compaq laptop with about 70 hours of MP3's
ReVox B77 quarter track reel to reel
Tascam 42B Half track reel to reel
Teac 3300 quarter track reel to reel
Denon Cassette
Kenwood KD500 turntable/Infinity Black Widow Tonearm/AKG Cartridge/Rane phono pre-amp.
Audio Processing: (not used anymore since I got the HK )
DBX 3BX Series 2 Dynamic Range Expander
DBX Sub Harmonic Synthysizer

Bedroom:
Some old Zenith 19" television that I removed from one of my rental properties. :barf:

Some old pix before the addition of the HK:
http://www.pbase.com/image/214592
http://www.pbase.com/image/780607
http://www.pbase.com/image/221786
http://www.pbase.com/image/780604


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Karl Foster said:


> Tell us about your home theater/DBS setup. I am always curious to know what type of equipment people have. Also, you can boast a little
> .


OK,

Here is the Living Room set up:

Sony 60" Grand Wega (RPLCD hybrid)
Techcraft custom stand for the Wega
Wambold lighted media storage center

Dish 6000 with 8VSB
Dish 508 PVR

Sony 32bit DTS 5.1 Receiver
Sony progressive scan DVD 
Sony VHS HiFi
Sony 300 disk CD Player

Bose Acoustimass 15 Speaker system (surround sound)
Infinity Indoor/outdoor speaker system on the patio/hot tub area

Video sources:

Dish (x2) for the 6000, 508
Comcast cable (back up only)
OTA ATSC signal via ChannelMaster 4228 (with preamp)


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Almost forgot,

Here is the Master Bed Room set up:

(for those times when we have a conflict on _which_ HD program to watch)

Panasonic 40" (RPLCD hybrid)
Bello TV Stand

Dish 6000 with 8VSB
Dish 501 PVR

Sony 32bit DTS 5.1 Receiver
Sony 5 disk progressive scan DVD 
Sony VHS HiFi

Bose Acoustimass 6 Speaker system (surround sound in the bedroom as well!)

Video sources:

Dish (x2) for the 6000, 501
Comcast cable (back up only)
OTA ATSC signal via ChannelMaster 4228 (with preamp)


----------



## lee120 (Dec 2, 2002)

a 25 in tv
18in directv dish
2 tivo 


my god i wish i was some of you with all that stuff


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

25" RCA TV
Sony Hi-Fi VCR
Toshiba Hi-Fi VCR
RCA Hi-Fi VCR
Dish 301
Bell 3100
Crap-o stereo system

I wish I could have something like some of the list above.... oh well, maybe I can win the lottery


----------



## DanielD (Feb 26, 2003)

106" Projection Screen
Sony HS10 Widescreen Projector
Outlaw 1050 audio processor
B&W L/C/R bookshelf speakers
JBL L/R surround bookshelf speakers
Homebuilt Center surround
Dish6000 HDTV 8VSB/8QSP
Unity Motion terrestrial HDTV C/Ku band Sat Receiver
12ft C/Ku Band Sat Dish
Panasonic A120 DVD Player
Audio Authority 1154 Adaptive Component Video switch


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In my bedroom I have my amature home theater system.

Philips FR967 A/V Receiver, DD5.1/DPL 550 W total
Philips 32" TV
Philips VR960 SVHS VCR
Philips DVD712AT DVD Player
Philips CDC735 5 Disc CD changer
Echostar DVR 508

Hmmm that 508 sticks out like a sore thumb, Philips logos all around my entertainment center, except for the 508. Guess I'll have to get a DSR7000 to make my room match 

Also the XM Delph SKYFi Receiver and Home Kit and a Philips 100 watt Shelf System I use once in a great while for CD-> tape or tape->tape dubbing.

Here are some pictures of my outside installation. Man I can't wait for that phase 3 to get up there 

http://steve.dbstalk.com/dbs/mydishsetup.htm

Oh yeah, Radio Shack Gold Series cables all around.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Richssat said:


> Generic DVD Player


APEX, maybe? Or another cheapo kind? (D!G!X media, cyber home)

Now, on to my list:

Zenith 25' Floor Model TV (1983, works great)
Dish 301 IRD
Philips Stereo (hooked up to old PC speakers through the headphone jack since the rear connectors won't work. The PC ones sound good though.)
RCA 4HD HiFi VCR

Not much there. I want a Sansui DVD/VCR Combo for Christmas though.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Click on my sig.

The Pioneer Elite Receiver was replaced by an Anthem AVM-20 pre-amp a few months ago. It is now collecting dust!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

19 inch zenith tv Im gonna upgrade soon to a 32 inch tv And its going to be a toshiba 

Aiwa sound system has little speakers but packs a punch 

and my zenith dvd system 

and my ps2 wich i like to play video games on like madden and some others i have 





Now if i get a toshiba tv should i not hook up my ps2 to the tv i heard it will ruin the pic but i dont have any problems on my zenith


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Living room
- 27" Sony WEGA
- Philips DSR6000 (upgraded to 106 hrs)
- Samsung 4040 (standard 35 hr)
- Cyberhome DVD+R/W recorder
- Pioneer Laserdisc player
- Sharp VHS VCR
- Realistic old-school Dolby Surround system

Game room / Library
- 20" RCA TV/monitor
- Cyber Acoustics 4-speaker + subwoofer sound system (games ROCK !)
- Sony PS2 + 10 games (I trade a lot)
- Microsoft XBox + 10 games (ditto)
- Nintendo GameCube + 2 games
- Sega Saturn + 15 games
- 350+ DVDs, 170+ LDs & 200+ VHS (wanna buy some tapes cheap ? )

Bedroom
- 19" Magnavox TV
- Sony VHS VCR
- Hughes 2nd generation Directv receiver

Outside
- 2 18" dishes aimed @ 101, 1 18" dish aimed @ 119
- 4x4 multiswitch combines the 119 dish + 1 101 dish to feed the DirecTiVos. The other 101 dish goes straight to the other receiver.

All self-installed 

(updated to add newly acquired DVD recorder)


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Family Room:
Voom STB 
27" NTSC TV
Dish 501
VHS HIFI deck
Old Yamaha Pro Logic receiver
Dish 500 

Home Theater:
110" diagonal screen
Voom Stb
Dish 6000
Studio Experience 2HD projector
Panasonic E85 DVD Hard drive recorder
JVC 30K DVHS deck
Toshiba Dual Tray Progressive Scan DVD player
Yamaha DD/DTS Receiver
Klipsch Mains/Center/Surrounds
Infinity dual 12" sub
Bass Shakers under the couch.
Big, Ugly 121" Antenna for digital channels

Bedroom:
PC with an Analog tuner card for watching OTA/DVD's.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Main HT System

Toshiba 65HDX82 Widescreen RPTV

Rotel RSP-1066 Pre/Pro

Sunfire Cinema Grand 5 Channel Amp

PSB Image 6T/9C/10S Speakers

Velodyne HGS-15 Sub

BFD Parametric Sub EQ BFD Comprehensive Setup Guide

Dish 5000/508 Receivers (6000u on order to replace 5000)

Toshiba SD-4700 DVD Player (Denon DVD-2900 Universal Player on order)

CAL Icon Mark II CD Player

Sony MDP-600 LD Player

CatCables


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Living Room

35-inch Panasonic TV
Dish DVR 501 (for Denver and LA Networks, Cleveland, Sky Angel)
SA 8000 DVR (Time Warner-150 channel Analog/Digital with Music Choice and HBO)
Sharp VCR
APEX DVD Player


Bedroom
27-inch JVC TV
Time Warner Digital Cable Box
Samsung VCR
Dish 301 Receiver

Rather plain setup compared to some here..

Tim Lones


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Tv Room
Mitsubishi 48413 HDTV RPTV
Dish 6000 (8psk, soon to have 8vsb)
panasonic S35 DVD player
XBox
Sony 5.1 receiver
TWC SA 3100 HDTV Box (soon to be gotten rid of)
Windows Media Center Edition PC on 6000 (build it soon)

Living Room
Sharp 27 inch tv
PVR 501
Magnavox VCR
Philips 711 dvd player


----------



## Richssat (Jul 2, 2002)

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally Posted by Richssat

Generic DVD Player

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


APEX, maybe? Or another cheapo kind? (D!G!X media, cyber home)


Made me go and look. It is a Shinsonic. It works, will be evicted to one of the bedrooms when I can afford to replace it.

Rich


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

Since you can only post 5 attachments per post, I decided to post the other attachments here.
There's a much better super high rez pic than the previous pic.



Karl Foster said:


> Tell us about your home theater/DBS setup. I am always curious to know what type of equipment people have. Also, you can boast a little
> 
> Here is my system:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

ibglowin said:


> OK,
> 
> Here is the Living Room set up:
> 
> ...


The great picture quality on both of your sets comes through even in these jpegs.
Did you have them ISF calibrated?
Also, your Grand Wega is an absolutely beautiful looking set, it would look great even when it's off.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Jack White said:


> The great picture quality on both of your sets comes through even in these jpegs.
> Did you have them ISF calibrated?
> Also, your Grand Wega is an absolutely beautiful looking set, it would look great even when it's off.


Kudos much appreciated! I calibrated both myself using the Avia home theater set up disc. They really do help. I tried to wait for a one of the more jaw dropping scenes from the HD demo channel to tak a snap. Have had both sets for about a year now, as you can see, excellent PQ and no problems. I would much rather watch a movie at home than in a regular theater!


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Frank Z said:


> Click on my sig.
> 
> The Pioneer Elite Receiver was replaced by an Anthem AVM-20 pre-amp a few months ago. It is now collecting dust!


Frank, where did you get the DD and DTS plaques...they are really nice!


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

I won't waste your time describing my entire system.
55" RPTV
6.1 DD
Boom
Neighbors complaining.

What I want to share with you is my antenna _garden_.  
The antenna on the right is a Channel Master 1.8 (6') fiberglass dish aimed at 110. Tp29 (only reason I aim at 110 is for the guide for my 721) signal strength is 65%.
The antenna on the left is a Patriot 1.5 (5') metal dish.
My core programming is here with an average signal strength of 83%.
I would have a second CM1.8 if I had enough space.
Imagine what it is like having to deal with these in a hurricane.
The cost to bring 'Charlie' into my house was apx $1600. :nono2: 
This is what we have to deal with living in the Caribbean if you want E*. :shrug:


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Jim, you are a cool dude. Like your attidude and philosophy.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Sony 51'' Wide Screen
Denon AVR 3300 Receiver
Dish 6000 Receiver
Polk 5400 Speakers (Surround)
Toshiba 3750 DVD Player
Daewoo DVD 5800 Multi Regional Player (PAL compatible)

Great video and audio for a "basement" theater.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow, some nice setups here. Mine is much less then most here. 
Great room:
Toshiba 27" tv
Old E* 2000 fed through A/V to Toshiba tv and LXI vcr and through R/F on channel 4 to signal combiner, distribution amp and all 3 working tv's in the house.
E* 2800 also through A/V to vcr and R/F channel 4 and distribution amp to all tv's.
Sherwood Pro-logic receiver.
Apex DVD player.
Old Dell 500mhz computer with upgraded Win XP os.
I used to have Bose 301 front speakers and a Bose V100 center channel speaker and Paradigm bookshelf speakers in the rear, however they are old and the 301's and 1 of the Paradigm need new fome, sound systom in bad need of replacement.
If my current new job lasts long enough, I plan on replacing both of my E* STB's with a new DVR522. I also plan on getting a new digital sound system but have not decided on which kind yet or even weather to buy a separate receiver and speakers or just go with a HT in a Box this time around.
Master Bedroom:
Old Sharp 25" tv that was used when I bought it.
Daughters Bedroom:
Apex 13" tv.
Apex DVD player.


----------



## Horsnuts (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, I started with a Sanyo 27" t.v with a GE DVD Player, Dishplayer, and a Kenwood HTIB with a passive sub.

Now, after some scrimping and saving i've done some upgrading.

Upgraded the t.v. to a JVC 56wp74.

Upgraded the DVD to Pioneer DVD-563A (Progressive w/ DVD-A and Sacd)

Upgraded reciever to an Onkyo TX-DS595( Bought used from a friend, has multichannel input)

Upgraded passive sub with a Kenwood 8", 100 watt powered sub.

Still have the ol' dishplayer, but want to replace it with the 811. Would love the 921 but price is way to steep in my opinion. All my old equipment in now in my computer room. (UPDATE: Now have 811!)

I would like to replace all my speakers with the Warfedale line available at www.bestbuy.com 

That's it for me. Thanks for reading.

Horsnuts

Sorry, my digital camera is old and it sucks.


----------



## fr8flyr (May 4, 2003)

I have a 40-inch Toshiba in my sunroom, 32 inch Sony Wega in master bedroom and various sets in the other bedrooms all connected to Dish and cable. You can check out my Home Theater here. The Snake Pit

Earl


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

alfbinet said:


> Frank, where did you get the DD and DTS plaques...they are really nice!


My wife ordered them online, but i'm not sure which site she got them from. Here's a link to a thread at HTF that should help you find just about anything you might want/need/can't live without for your Home Theater.

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/htforum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=112489&highlight=glenise


----------



## dll0791 (Oct 1, 2003)

My main system:

Hitachi 57TWX20B RPTV
Dish 501 and 6000U
Samsung SIR-T165 terrestrial receiver
Sony ES A/V receiver
Sony DVD/SACD player
JVC SVHS VCR
Sony VHS VCR
Sony ES CD changer
Sony MD recorder
Sony ES cassette deck

speakers:
Infinity all around, including Kappa fronts
except a KLH sub (placeholder)

sources:
Dish 500
big Radio Shack VHF/UHF/FM outdoor antenna
Comcast analog cable

Coming Soon:
Motorola DCT5100 and Comcast HD package - a la carte
SuperDish

Leaving Soon:
Samsung SIR-T165
RS antenna
Dish 500

John in Eugene


----------



## Chucky (Jul 21, 2002)

Living Room:

Toshiba 36" TV
Yamaha HTR-5250 5.1 Receiver 
Sony CDP-CE 525 CD Changer
Toshiba SD-4900 DVD Player
DiSH DVR 510 Receiver
Toshiba W-705 Hi-Fi VCR
MicroSoft XBOX With 20+ Games & Doby Digital Adaptor
Sony 60 Watt Sub
Sony Front Towers w/ Dual 6.5 Drivers
Sony Center
Sony Rear
50 ish DVD's
100+ VHS
200+ CD's
a few (20 ish) Cassettes


Bedroom:

27" Zenith TV
DiSH 3700 Receiver
Toshiba SD-2700 DVD Player
N64 w/ 10+ games

Computer:

Dell Dimension 4100 1 GHz
nVidia GeForce FX 5700 Ultra 128 MB
Altec-Lansing ADA-885 Speakers and Sub
Audigy 2 ZS 7.1 Sound Card
512 MB Ram
DVD Rom
Plexwriter DVD-Ram
40GB Primary
160 GB for video editing & MP3's
Zip 250
19" Trinitron
HP 952 printer
HP PSC 750 xi All-in-one
Kodak DC3400 Digital Camera
SONY DCR-TRV 460 Digital 8 Camcoder (On Pre-order)


----------



## the DAWG (Oct 16, 2003)

more of a "lurker" than a user but always glad to talk about my equipment...

My "college kid's" attemptt at a home theater system:
Sony KV-27V40 display (replacing next month with a Samsung HLN467 -- yay!!)
E* PVR508 receiver hooked up to 110/119 and 61.5 via SW-64
Yamaha RX-V795a DD5.1 AV receiver
Sony MXD-D40 CD/MD combination deck
Sony DVP-S330 single drawer DVD player (hopefully replacing in Dec with DVP-NC685 SACD/DVD)
/VCR overkill Mitsubishi HS-U747 SVHS VCR
Sony SLV-960 VHS HiFi VCR
Sony SLV-N88 VHS HiFi VCR
Panasonic PV-4453 VHS HiFi VCR /end VCR overkill
Delphi SkyFi SA10000 XM tuner
Monster Power HTS2500 surge suppressor
.... all housed in and on a Techcraft SF50 rack

Nintendo Gamecube
Sony Playstation2
Nintendo64
Sega Dreamcast
Super Nintendo
8-bit NES
Atari 2600 (still works sometimes)
... all housed in and around the Sony SU27A3 stand on which my TV sits

Boston Acoustics VR910 center channel
Boston Acoustics CR7 bookshelf speakers on Sanus NF28 speaker stands
Boston acoustics VRS direct/diffuse surrounds
Deftech Supercube subwoofer

Boltz Furniture MM160x3 holding my somewhat massive library of DVD's (about 170), largely-unused VHS tapes and videogames

5 Caselogic 200 CD wallets and 2 CL 24-MD wallets in the techcraft that hold all of my music

the Sony RM-AV3000 controls it all and sits on the (broken) Panasonic PT-42PD3 I use for a coffeetable

my computer: 

a self built Athlon XP1900+ MB'CPU config
12x DVD/40x CDRW 
nVidia geForce FX 5600 256 MB
512 MB DDR
220GB harddrive space
Creative Audigy 2/Klipsch Promedia 4.1 speakers
displayed on a Sony FD Trinitron CPDg400 19" monitor

Um, I think that about does it  i'm a bit of a Luddite.


----------



## bigbw (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow, some pretty fancy systems here.. 

What I have in Family Room

Mits 55" 4-3 RPTV
Directv Phase lll dish 
Hughes executive director sat receiver
Sony STR-DB940 receiver
Sony DVD, not sure model number, had it about 4 yrs
Sony CDPX355 300 disk cd changer 
Mits VCR
Bose Accostimas front speakers
KLH center channel 
Niles in ceiling rear speakers 
Yamaha all weather outdoor speakers on patio

I bought the TV when the first HDTV ready models were just coming out and they were expensive.. Will upgrade when there is enough content to make it worth the cost.. Locals are not broadcasting hdtv yet.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Here is my set up. I included some pictures of the overall set up and some things I though were a bit unique (Second post). 

Pioneer Elite VSX-26TX Receiver
JVC S7500U
Yamaha DVDC-920 (5 DVD changer) 
Dish 811 Receiver 
Sony 60" GWII 
Volodyne 1200 Subwoofer 

Speakers:
Definitive Technology
Fronts - Studio Monitor 350's
Center - CLR 2002
Rear - UIWBP/A

Remote: Pronto 3000


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The box with the sand is actually where my sub woofer sits on. it was suggested by the store were I bought my Velodyne and I have to say my cabinet does not rattle one bit (even with LOTR running). I also wanted to include a shot of my PS2 located below my GWII. Notice how the Memory stick slot is hidden. Overall I am very happy with my set up.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

WeeJavaDude, is the iMac involved in the home theatre or is that just your computer?


----------



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

After some of the posts here my equipment seems kinda low budget but here you go.

JVC AV-56WP74 56" HD RPTV
JVC AV-RX8030VBK Receiver
JVC XV-FA900BK 7 Disc DVD
JVC XL-MC222BK 200 CD Changer
JVC TD-W354BK for the odd cassettes I have around
Hughes HTL-HD Directv HD Receiver
Hughes SD-DVR40 
Polk Audio 7.1 Surround w/PSW202 sub
COMING SOON. Sony RM-AV3000 which will take the place of the other 10 remotes

Bedroom

JVC AV-27920 27" TV
JVC Bookshelf Stereo
Hughes HDVR2


----------



## fr8flyr (May 4, 2003)

Just to update my setup, I now have Dish 921, 721, 522, and 510 receivers in my house. I love the 921; so far, it has not given me any of the problems others have posted.

Earl


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sorry, but I don't have anything fancy. No 5.1 system, no subwoofers... and no room to set up a such a system. And, at this time, no desire to set one up. My "rent", in fact, may be going up for some months as my contribution to some needed home repairs.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> WeeJavaDude, is the iMac involved in the home theatre or is that just your computer?


Mike,

Noticed the Imac.. Should have mentioned it. The only way that it is part of the HT is that I have the audio output connected to one of the Receiver inputs so I can listen to streamed audio. I don't do this very often so it does not get a lot of time. The main purpose of the iMac is for Surfing the web and I run an streaming stock ticker during the day.

Cheers,

WJD


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Computer System and amature Home Theater pictures. Some times I regret not looking into a Media Center PC, I use my computer as a very limited HTPC, which I why I'm posting this. Watching DVDs on it provides for a nice experience, nothing special, but it's alright 

The computer is a Compaq Presario 8000T custom built to order from Best Buy. I maxed it out with the Intel Pentium 4 HT Processor at 3.2 GHz, 1GB of PC3200 DDR RAM and 160GB 7200 RPM Maxtor Hard drive. For convince I choose to get the wireless keyboard & wireless optical mouse. Net loss of one cable, but it helps control the rats next, to a point. For storage, 8X DVD Burner, 16X DVD ROM drive and a 7 in 1 card reader. No floppy drive on this system, between CD-Rs, DVD+Rs and jump drives, why would I want one of those things taking up space  For audio and video, I have an NVidia GeForce FX 5600 graphics card connected to a 17" LCD display, and a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 pumping out sound to my Klipsch ProMeida 4.1 surround sound system, 400W total. Both card and speakers are THX certified. Computer is running Windows XP Pro, MS Office 2003 Pro and the full Macromedia slate of MX 2004 products. Other notables in my ‘office’ include my Lexmark 4 in 1 printer, copier, scanner fax, Motorola 2.4 GHz phone and Motorola I90c cell phone. 

And a picture of my home theater, I described in my previous past back in the fall. Only thing now that 508 is gone from the top shelf and has been replaced with a shiny new DirecTiVo.

I haven't taken any pictures yet, but now with 3 satellite dishes, an outdoor antenna, and my XM antenna, my 'farm' is starting to grow. 

Now after my gloat post, WeeJavaDude, VERY NICE home theater system! I like the entertainment center, nice and big and the color contrasts well with the black components. I'm not even going to ask how many days it took you to assemble it


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Now after my gloat post, WeeJavaDude, VERY NICE home theater system! I like the entertainment center, nice and big and the color contrasts well with the black components. I'm not even going to ask how many days it took you to assemble it


Thanks Steve.. I had the entertainment system custom built and I actuallly painted the grills on the GWII with the help of the Cabinet builder. I will post a few pics of the construction if you like showing the 40+ holes that were drilled into the room to get the cables from the front to the back. I was really happy on how it turned out though due to the room layout I could not place the Fronts speakers where I wanted to. Also the room has a high ceiling so it is by means not the best HT conditions. Though the Velodyne sub I have can be felt throughout the house with LOTR.

If I recall it took about a week to get the cabinet installed and a full day to wire it up. I did the wiring.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> The main purpose of the iMac is for Surfing the web and I run an streaming stock ticker during the day.


Out of curiousity, what software do you use for the streaming ticker?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I believe it is PowerTicker for MAC. I use the OS9 version. I use to use somethinge else from essentix but they seem to disappear and the ticker was very buggy. PowerTicker is not bad but I don't think is supports realtime quote data like the other product did.


----------



## Littlebit92 (Aug 18, 2003)

WeeJavaDude said:


> The box with the sand is actually where my sub woofer sits on. it was suggested by the store were I bought my Velodyne and I have to say my cabinet does not rattle one bit (even with LOTR running). I also wanted to include a shot of my PS2 located below my GWII. Notice how the Memory stick slot is hidden. Overall I am very happy with my set up.


Thats an interesting solution. Dont get a cat though... not sure what it would think to do in there.
:grin:


----------



## Littlebit92 (Aug 18, 2003)

Family room
65" Toshiba 65XH83 ... We got this New Years Eve because we got a 42" last April and after a week it just seemed too small. We are still deciding where the 42 will go now.
JVC Progressive Scan DVD
Phillips DVD Recorder
6000 Satellite Receiver... Everything Pak, HD Pak
Harmon Kardon Receiver .. AVR 525
Polk 5.1 Speaker Set
Harmony SST659 Remote 


Sons Room
32" JVC HDTV he just got for christmas
Yamaha HTR5650 Receiver
Yamaha Center/Front & Rear speakers
Pioneer Subwoofer
811 satellite receiver
JVC 5 disk DVD player
Toshiba VCR
PS2... Dreamcast.... a bunch of classic game systems that I cant remember
Turntable
AM/FM Receiver
and I cant remember what else he has in there... he is a collector

Master BR
36" Toshiba 
510 Satellite receiver
JVC SVHS Recorder

Waiting to figure out where to go.... the 42" Toshiba RPTV, Pioneer Receiver with speakers.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Littlebit92 said:


> Thats an interesting solution. Dont get a cat though... not sure what it would think to do in there.
> :grin:


Don't own a cat so that is not a problem. Since I am not a Cat person I don't see me getting one in the future.


----------



## Littlebit92 (Aug 18, 2003)

WeeJavaDude said:


> Here is my set up. I included some pictures of the overall set up and some things I though were a bit unique (Second post).


That is beautiful cabinet work. Really nice looking set up.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Littlebit.. was a lot of work and I am very happy with the results.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Here's a few shots of our system. This all started when my wife told me she was tired of looking at components that looked like a jumbled mess (mistake on her part, opportunity for me!!). When we decided we were going to make some custom enclosures, it didn't make any sense to enclose the "old stuff" so I did what any other red-blooded guy would have done - headed for my favorite A/V store!!

It took over 3 months to construct the enclosures including several 14 hour days. It's all cat's eye maple and the little norsky dude that did the work did it to 1/64" to 1/32" tolerances - floor to ceiling about 13' wide. Component shelves are cantellivered for easy access. Thermostatically controlled fans keeps things stable.

The TV is a 61" sammy and we love it. DVD is a Sony ES9000. Receiver is a Denon 4802R. A 508 is holding down the fort until my 921 arrives and I've got a sammy STB for local OTA HDTV. A Monster Power Supply keeps things perking along. KEF reference speakers across the front with Speaker Craft for the rear channels.

The answer to your question: She owns a Harley.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've recently completed a switch from E* to D*, with a detour via Comcast, and upgraded the hardware in our family room. So right now this is what I have:

Master Bedroom
Sony KV-34V45 35" direct view SD TV set
Sony STR-DE675 DD5.1 receiver
Sony DVP-S7700 DVD/CD player
Mits HS-U760 S-VHS VCR
Bose AM-3 front channel
Two Bose 100's for the back channel

Family Room
Sony KDE50XBR950 50" plasma
Bose AM-15
Velodyne CT-100 subwoffer

Basement (this is where the brains of the house is at for media)
Sony MBD-XBR950 Media Receiver (controller for the plasma upstairs)
Sony DA50ES DD5.1 receiver
Toshiba SD6200 DVD/CD player
Pioneer CLD-1010 Laserdisc/CD player (still have around 200 laser disc's)
2x HNS SD-DVR40 DirecTivo's
HNS E-86 DirecTV/ATSC HD STB
DirectVision 4x8 multiswitch (connected to phase 3 dish in back yard)
ChannelPlus 5625 MTS Stereo RF modulator
APC Smart UPS 620
APC Back-UPS Pro 650
APC Back-UPS 1000

Various 19" to 21" TV's in the other bedrooms and basement. 

The Sony Media Receiver in the basement connects to all the other components and feeds the plasma upstairs via two signal cables I ran in the wall. All the other rooms are fed via the ChannelPlus 5625 via two different channels. I use X-10 Powermid's in all the rooms to control the hardware down in the basement, except for the plasma, it has an IR receiver in the screen that feeds via it's own wiring down to the media receiver. 

I have a DirecTivo HD box on order, when that arrives it will replace the E86 in the basement and the E86 will be moved up to the master bedroom so I can get DD5.1 audio up there.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

Well, I brought back this old thread because I took some new pics, and bringing it back will also give a chance for the newbies to post their pics or tell us about their system, as well as for the people who got new digital cameras recently to edit their old posts to attach pics.
I really wish that you could attach 20 pics at once so you wouldn't have to spread the pics out over 3 or 4 different posts, but I realize that that would be tough for technical and financial reasons.
Anyway, I've attached a pic of my dad's new triple play tv/dvd/vcr combo as well as some updated pics of some of my own components.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Okay, here goes.

Samsung 2668WHF 26" Widescreen HDTV
Samsung SIR-T151 HDTV OTA Receiver
TiVO Series 2 DVR
Dish 4000 Receiver w/DD Module (soon to be replaced by either a 811 or a "stable" HD-DVR from Dish  )
Panasonic XR-25 6.1 DD/DTS Receiver
Cerwin Wega 5.1 Speakers w/100w Sub
Lenoxx Sound DVD Player (Region and Macrovision Free)

Pic coming soon.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Updated system from the first post of mine

Living Room
32" TV
Dish 508
EVu 3100
Pansat 1500-A (FTA)
Toshiba C-Band Reciever
Sony HI-FI VCR (to the 508)
Toshiba HI-FI VCR (to the 508 and EVu)
RCA HI-FI VCR (to the EVu)
Sanyo HI-FI VCR (To the FTA & C-Band)
5 dishes (2 Dish500's, Dish 300, 2 30" dishes)

Bedroom
25" TV
VCR
VIstar 2000 FTA receiver

Downstairs (editing suite)
25" RCA counsole TV
Panasonic NV-8500 editing VCR
Panasonic AG-6200 source VCR
Panasonic AG-500 editing controller


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

RAD said:


> I've recently completed a switch from E* to D*, with a detour via Comcast, and upgraded the hardware in our family room. So right now this is what I have:
> 
> Master Bedroom
> Sony KV-34V45 35" direct view SD TV set
> ...


It's very cool the way you have such a clean minimalist look upstairs where the plasma display is and much of your equipment is hidden, it reminds me of the setup they have over at the techtv stuidos on the The Screen Savers, Call For Help, etc where they have a clean look in the studio even though they have bazillions of pieces of equipment, because much of it is hidden away behind the wall.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jack White said:


> It's very cool the way you have such a clean minimalist look upstairs where the plasma display is and much of your equipment is hidden, it reminds me of the setup they have over at the techtv stuidos on the The Screen Savers, Call For Help, etc where they have a clean look in the studio even though they have bazillions of pieces of equipment, because much of it is hidden away behind the wall.


Thanks! Actually I moved all the electronics down to the basement first and the upstairs has my Mits 55857 RPTV. When the wife say the room that was freed up and all the wires that were reduced she said let's do something about the big black box, BINGO, I've got a plasma.

A funny side story. I had some folks from the office over, one of them being a 60's women that's very happy with her 15" TV. Her comment was that it made a lot more room when I took the TV out of the box and just hung it on the wall.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Living room - Philips DSR7000 Tivo w/ 120 meg HD, Kenwood VR 307 recv. Toshiba 2600 DVD player (really old), Toshiba 27" TV, JVC S-VHS VCR.
Family room - Hughes - HTL-HD recv, Hitachi 46L500 RPTV., Samsung DVD progressive scan player.
DirecTV - 3 lnb Multisat KTI Dish.


----------

